# Frustrated by the system



## Duncan66 (Mar 7, 2022)

I was diagnosed with T2 in 2020 with 77mmol as part of other investigations that were going on (had my gall bladder removed some time later) and I have the HbA1c level down to 46 with the help of Sitagliptin and Emagliflozen.

I have followed with interest the reports on the Diabetes UK website and in the Balance magazine about the Direst study , and I see so many good things from you guys in this forum.

However, I seem to be struggling to get any sort of dietary help from my local health team.  Every thing I read says speak to your GP or a healthcare professional before doing this kind of diet.  But I haven't been able to get anywhere.  My GP wrote a referral for a dietitian , the hospital dieticians say I don't come under their remit I should speak to my community dietitian but they say I don't come under any of their remits either.  I thought diabetics should have access to a dietitian as part of their care package...

Unfortunately, where I live (Hampshire) the health authority are not part of the NHS "Shake and Soup" programme.

So what do I do?

Wait for Hampshire to join?
Try something like the Mediterranean Diet based on a book from Amazon?
Try a commercially available shake and soup diet program?

I don't really want to go full steam ahead on any program without some form of clinical check that it won't adversely affect me because of other issues.

Has anyone got any tips on how to get to speak to someone knowledgeable?


----------



## Windy (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi @Duncan66,
I had similar, my health authority don't do the weight loss programme, though two nearby ones do.
I looked on the Newcastle university website, and read Roy Taylor's book, Life without diabetes, and decided to go for it anyway. I wrote a letter to my GP and said I was planning to follow a very low calorie diet for 8 - 12 weeks in the hope that I can get remission. He didn't respond (I know they're v busy), so I took that he was happy for me to proceed as he didn't say no.
I made up my own diet rather than buying shakes/soups, and got through 12 weeks of 800ish calories a day.

There's some information on youtube if you google Roy Taylor diabetes, or Dr Mike Lean, and some diet information here for a free diet plan devised by Mike Lean.
No idea if I've got remission, I think I need to do a glucose tolerance test to find out, but I'm still trying to lose weight, so am going low carb and 1500 calories a day.
I'd say go for it, write to/see you GP and brandish Roy Taylor's book and see what they say.
Best wishes to you, whatever you decide, Sarah


----------



## Hardy (Mar 7, 2022)

There is an initiative in Hampshire - https://www.shapeup4lifehampshire.co.uk/about-us/ 

Its free but no idea if its any good.......

ShapeUp4Life Hampshire has been commissioned by the Hampshire County Council to provide an innovative new weight management service. Designed by a team of experts in the field – psychologists, dieticians and exercise experts, this service is accessible anytime and anywhere, proven to help you to lose weight and keep it off. Our team’s extensive knowledge and successes from years of delivering face to face weight management programmes at the heart of the community will help you achieve your goals.
Join now

To join this programme you need to be:​
Aged 18 years or over with a BMI of 30 or above.
Or have a BMI of 28 or above if you are from a minority ethnic group or have a long-term physical or mental health condition.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2022)

I suspect  you have to reside in the county of Hampshire. Lots of these courses are specific to the specific area.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 7, 2022)

Duncan66 said:


> I was diagnosed with T2 in 2020 with 77mmol as part of other investigations that were going on (had my gall bladder removed some time later) and I have the HbA1c level down to 46 with the help of Sitagliptin and Emagliflozen.
> 
> I have followed with interest the reports on the Diabetes UK website and in the Balance magazine about the Direst study , and I see so many good things from you guys in this forum.
> 
> ...


This is a program developed by a GP practice which they have had success with for their patients. It might give you some ideas for a way forward.








						Freshwell Low Carb Project
					

Real Food, Low Carb, Good Health




					lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Mar 7, 2022)

Try "Desmond", I am near Portsmouth in Hampshire, its fairly new in this area, they work with the gp practices and local community care teams. Have done the course, was only two sessions zoom thing, quite useful and caters for all diabetic types. Not all gp practices are signed uo to it yet but its country wide, although a bit patchy, and international. They said they had just taken on two specialist dieticians specialising in diabetic care. I can give you more info if you want to contact them, they may be able to advise of a local 'section' near you if your not in this part of Hampshire.


----------



## Windy (Mar 7, 2022)

Dave_Z1a said:


> Try "Desmond", I am near Portsmouth in Hampshire, its fairly new in this area, they work with the gp practices and local community care teams. Have done the course, was only two sessions zoom thing, quite useful and caters for all diabetic types.


It's only for type 2 diabetics, rather than all types. 
I think the type 1s have a different course which covers insulin doses and carb counting, so that the dose is appropriate to the meal, but I'm T2, so not really sure tbh.


----------



## Lily123 (Mar 7, 2022)

Windy said:


> It's only for type 2 diabetics, rather than all types.
> I think the type 1s have a different course which covers insulin doses and carb counting, so that the dose is appropriate to the meal, but I'm T2, so not really sure tbh.


Yes there is one for T1s it’s called DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating)


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes, they certainly implied there were different groups, I had to wait a couple of weeks as there was another course running, they said was not suitable for me, so could have been type 1.


----------

